# Car Thief Dragged by his dreads



## Kanky (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh my!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 19, 2021)

omg lol

At least he had the car detailed while he had it lol


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 19, 2021)

Is it bad that I would have rather seen the arse beating he got (or take down) rather than see him being drug by his hair like that?    .'Cause that vision of him being drug by his hair was too much; even if those doing the dragging were POC     MAN!    I'm sure that image made the Cameraman's day


----------



## Kanky (Jul 19, 2021)

Ivonnovi said:


> Is it bad that I would have rather seen the arse beating he got (or take down) rather than see him being drug by his hair like that?    .'Cause that vision of him being drug by his hair was too much; even if those doing the dragging were POC     MAN!    I'm sure that image made the Cameraman's day


I’m sure that white folks were tickled for an entirely different reason, but I  at his comeuppance. I can’t believe he had the nerve to steal someone’s car and just drive around the neighborhood like he bought it. I thought that stolen cars were taken out of the area and resold almost immediately.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 19, 2021)

That woman could have gotten herself killed behind that car! And she still might if his people come after her. SMH


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2021)

Greenfield and Grand River - Not to far from where I grew up.  Dude looked so confused while he was getting dragged like "how did I end up here?"

I got a dead cousin who used to steal cars and when he took one he wanted to keep he'd run it through his friends shop to be painted a different color and switch out the plates so that it was under the radar of police/owners but that was years before GPS tracking.   This test tube baby had enough time to get the car detailed so he could ride clean and that's all he was worried about.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2021)

Update!
Don't feel no kinda way about this dude or how he's portrayed.  He didn't do this to feed his family or out of need.  He was tryna floss.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 19, 2021)

Wow.  
Good for him!! 
people work hard for what they got, and he out here stealing


----------

